# how much is my old computer worth....if anything?



## chicagonicole (Mar 4, 2006)

hey, 

there's a guy on craigslist that is looking to buy (or take) old laptop computers. i'd like to get rid of mine, but have no idea what it's worth, if anything at all. 

so, the model and detailed specs can be found here: 

http://support.gateway.com/support/srt/docs.asp?sn=0020598963

the battery and hard drive need to be replaced. will also include AC power adapter and all original CD software. 

thanks for your help! i appreciate it.....

nicole


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> the battery and hard drive need to be replaced.


Thats a lot of repair need for a laptop 

If its still usable and you need one keep using it till it fails. Do not keep any important files in it. If it was mine and wasnt a computer tech I would sell it.


----------



## chicagonicole (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, I'd like to sell it. I have a new Sony Vaio. I just need to find out how much it is worth, if anything.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It's worth very little without a working hard drive. You could check ebay to see what similar laptops are selling for.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

to be honest and to try to answer your question, if I were into buying old lappys, I wouldn't pay more than $100 for it if everything worked.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The problem with laptops is that once they die, they don't even weigh enough to serve as an anchor. That's why old Mac's are so much better...:grin:


----------



## AlecTPR (Aug 17, 2005)

PurpleSky said:


> Thats a lot of repair need for a laptop
> 
> If its still usable and you need one keep using it till it fails. Do not keep any important files in it. If it was mine and wasnt a computer tech I would sell it.


As laptop's go, 

The battery is the easiest item to change (although they aren't cheap)
Memory is normally next followed by the Hard disk.

I'm excluding the obvious ones like PCMCIA cards, etc.

But looking at the original spec, it ain't a rocket so I'd try and flog it.


----------

